# Flashing & Fin flickering



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

I've noticed that several of my fish are flashing against the sand and one in particular is fin flickering. I'm guessing some type of external parasite but would like some insight on this one. I'm prepping for a 50% WC right now and cleaning all filters for starters Should I treat the tank?, with what?, and how?

90gal

1- Bi Color 5"
1- OB Peacock "
1- German Red 5"
1- O. Litho Z rock
4- Yellow Labs
2- Yllw fin Borleyi 1m, 1f


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Some flashing is normal. How often would you say one fish is doing it?

Any white spots on them anywhere?

Any fin deterioration?

What are the water parameters on the tank?

How long has it been set up?


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

several of the fish are now doing it a few times while I stop to watch them during the day. I'm not sure of the water parameters at the moment but do have one fish showing what appears to be a fleshy white/pink growth at the base of one pectoral fin, the fish has been acting normal except for today, it's competing for food aggresivley as always, but spitting the food out afte taking it. I purchased melafix and jungle lab parasite clear, gonna try to treat for bacteria infections and parasites both internal and external. Can you treat with both products at the same time or would this be too much?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Melafix is an all natural ingredient - it's a preventative for bacterial infections, but will not help if a bacterial infection is already present.

I have used it in conjunction with other meds in the past, but never JPC. So if you do this, watch the tank for a bit and make sure they aren't reacting poorly to the combination of meds. If they do, you'll need to do a quick water change and replace fresh carbon in your filter.

Honestly, I've never had alot of success with JPC for external parasites, but it sounds like you may have more than one thing going on. The fleshy area by the pectoral fin is worrisome. Does it look like a zit? Does it have a red ring around the base of the protrusion? If so, it may be anchor worm. (JPC is good for that.)

If the flashing is located mainly in the gill area, then you may be dealing with gill flukes, which can be quite hard to get rid of. You have to really extend your treatment and be diligent with water changes.

Water changes are always key in any treatment.

Without knowing your water parameters, it's hard to advise any treatment, though. Have you kept up your tank maintenance, or slacked off at all? (I'm concerned because your initial reaction was a large water change and filter maintenance, so I'd really check those parameters before putting meds in the tank. Poor water conditions can cause everything you are describing.)


----------

